# Dealing With Bikini Razor Burn



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Hubs likes the bikini area bare so I try to keep it that way but I have sensitive skin and have issues with rash. I use a wet/dry shaver and sometimes a razor. I'm afraid to wax myself and am not up for having someone else do it. What can I do for the rashes? I've tried the creams and baby powder, nothing works. Will my skin toughen up eventually?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

exfoliate, clean the area with witch hazel often (dilute with water, spray it on an leave it to air dry), and avoid touching the area when you don't have to in order to prevent oils and bacteria from your hands getting into the pores causing inflamation. And use natural antibacterial moisturizers like Aloe Vera, but don't overmoisturize, use sparingly.

Consider lazer treatments (even though it requires several treatments with a technician it can be permanent).


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lon..... Its a bit weird how you know that.... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunshine1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Hubs likes the bikini area bare so I try to keep it that way but I have sensitive skin and have issues with rash. I use a wet/dry shaver and sometimes a razor. I'm afraid to wax myself and am not up for having someone else do it. What can I do for the rashes? I've tried the creams and baby powder, nothing works. Will my skin toughen up eventually?


Are you using shaving cream? The only time I get razor burn is when I don't use shaving cream.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't scrimp on razors there truly is a huge difference.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Don't scrimp on razors there truly is a huge difference.


^^^This,

Use a new razor , everytime, and don't shave against the natural grain.
Aloe Vera shaving gel helps reduce it also.
My wife uses fresh aloe, after shaving and she no longer gets the razor burn.[ we have aloe plants ]

I know you ladies might be thinking , how does he know?

Well, because she has asked me to do it for her quite a few times , just for the fun of it.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Always amusing to me that the gals don't realize it's the guys who really study this - and have answers at the ready.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

Someone recommended Coochy Cream that you can get on Amazon. Love it!! I get ingrowns if I wax, and horrible razor burn. I never get razor burn if I use coochy cream. It is a cream, not a foamy shave cream.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, I am stuck with the rash for now. I will try shaving differently next time. It was pretty itchy yesterday so at bedtime I just put on one of Dh's tshirts and let the area air out and used a cortisone cream on the worst of it. Its not so bad today.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My vote is get an at home waxing kit. A good one not something from Walmart. Waxing is way better than shaving.


----------



## JWilliams (Jul 2, 2012)

Shiksa said:


> Someone recommended Coochy Cream that you can get on Amazon. Love it!! I get ingrowns if I wax, and horrible razor burn. I never get razor burn if I use coochy cream. It is a cream, not a foamy shave cream.


I've used that in the past on my face. I found moisturizing conditioner has most of the same ingredients ands works just as well.

Not to mention it is a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Blonde (Jan 7, 2013)

Pubic hair has a job to do

In my mother's generation, they used to douche till they wised up about the health risks. Douching fact sheet | womenshealth.gov

Women of your mother's generation do not shave their pubic area and we get along fine without it, never had any of the discomfort and problems described on the thread. 

Why would you want to deal with that- make yourself so uncomfortable and put yourself at risk for infections?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Blonde said:


> Pubic hair has a job to do
> 
> In my mother's generation, they used to douche till they wised up about the health risks. Douching fact sheet | womenshealth.gov
> 
> ...


Interesting article.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Dealing With Bikini Razor Burn*



Blonde said:


> Pubic hair has a job to do
> 
> In my mother's generation, they used to douche till they wised up about the health risks. Douching fact sheet | womenshealth.gov
> 
> ...


New sensations.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Blonde said:


> Why would you want to deal with that- make yourself so uncomfortable and put yourself at risk for infections?


Because pubes are ugly, dirty and smelly? Yuck. Just like shaving the armpits, its for aesthetics.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Because pubes are ugly, dirty and smelly? Yuck. Just like shaving the armpits, its for aesthetics.


I disagree about this, and as for armpit hair on a woman, I may be unique in this, but it really has never bothered me much, especially otherwise attractive women - in fact if it's not completely smooth (ie waxed or lasered off), I'd prefer hair because stubbly armpits repulse me more than anything.


----------



## TeR (Jun 28, 2012)

Lady,

I've got no advice for dealing with your current 'pains', but in the future you may want to try Nair Shower Power.

Apply it like a lotion before getting into the shower. Then wash it and the hair away in the shower. No razor burn...no expensive laser...

I use one whole bottle to get arm pits, legs and in-between. I personally prefer this to possible razor nick. I'd cry and never shave again.


----------



## Lurking No More (Oct 20, 2012)

Dip razor in alcohol between strokes. I heard somewhere lanolin soothes the skin.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't think alcohol should be anywhere around the bikini area! Yikes.

A fresh razor should be enough. Waxing is so much better though. And just bikini line is easy enough for anyone to do on their own.


----------

